# Catching crabs?



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

Hi,
I will be in Destin end of June.
We are staying just east of Henderson Park, Crystal Beach.

Are there beach crabs? 
Heard a rumor that there are crabs on the beach in Henderson Park?
Any tips? just a net I guess...

Looking to eat a few and have the kids chase them.

thanks in advance
Kevin


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not thinking they are blue crabs, pretty sure they are the fiddler crabs. I guess you could use them as a seasoning? Never heard of anyone eating them tho. They make better for fish bait. They still can pinch the blood out of a small child, especially if you grab one of the rock crabs. And yes, a small net will work fine as well as just your hand. g/l


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be hard to catch enough Blue Crabs to eat, unless you are on the inside waters and have nets and lights at night, or pots. There are few places to purchase them, and only one place that I know of to actually eat them. Nick Seafood

http://www.nicksseafoodrestaurant.com/menu

Call before going and make sue they have them, before running the Mid Bay Bridge (Toll Bridge) to get there.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably talking about ghost crabs. The are a hoot to chase and catch on the beach. There are thousands on the beach at night. Get some cheap headlamps and a bucket and go out anytime past dark. They will be on the beach and any where there is lots of sand. The little buggers are a lot faster than they look. Tried using them for bait a few times with no luck.

https://youtu.be/7vMob2RMh04


----------

